# Chili Explosion Story



## DaveDragon (Jun 12, 2008)

Found this in another forum. Read at your own risk if you're at work. You might not be able to contain yourself!!



> I went grocery shopping recently while not being altogether sure that course of action was a wise one. You see, the previous evening I had prepared and consumed a massive quantity of my patented "You're definitely going to crap yourself" chili. Tasty stuff, albeit hot to the point of being painful, which comes with a written guarantee from me that if you eat the next day both of your butt cheeks WILL fall off.
> 
> Here's the thing. I had awakened that morning, and even after two cups of coffee (and all of you know what I mean) nothing happened. No "Watson's Movement 2". Despite habanera peppers swimming their way through my intestinal tract, I appeared to be unable to create the usual morning symphony referred to by my next door neighbors as thunder and lightning.
> 
> ...


----------



## PinkPunisher (Jun 12, 2008)

LMFAO!!! Great Find!:lol: 

Spencer


----------



## Lexi (Jun 12, 2008)

Oh man that was great!! too funny!!


----------



## chriz (Jun 12, 2008)

am crying from laghter lol lol lol lol


----------



## Harveysherps (Jun 12, 2008)

Now that was funny. I don't care who you are. LOL Git R Done


----------



## Nero (Jun 13, 2008)

That person is my hero


----------



## DaveDragon (Jun 13, 2008)

Nero said:


> That person is my hero


Nero's hero?? I thing he needs some Beano!! :mrgreen: :butt


----------



## DZLife (Jun 14, 2008)

My gawd, brings back _vivid _memories *crosses arms and refuses to explain*


----------

